# my pups, Zoey and Cooper



## ohio-guy (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 15, 2007)

Boston terriers right? I love those!


----------



## Heather (Apr 15, 2007)

Ya, very cute guys, looks like they've got some personality!


----------



## ohio-guy (Apr 15, 2007)

actually they are French Bulldogs, but they have markings similar to Bostons....these pups are stockier than Bostons


----------



## blueovalgal (Apr 15, 2007)

Cute! How old are they? We have a four-month-old English Bulldog.


----------



## ohio-guy (Apr 15, 2007)

Zoey , on the left will be Four next week. 
Cooper, the boy , will be four in June.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 15, 2007)

pups!?


----------



## paphioland (Apr 15, 2007)

they are coooool dudes


----------



## Heather (Apr 15, 2007)

oooh, Frenchies!!!


----------



## ohio-guy (Apr 16, 2007)

Here they are for the holidays, in fancy collars....frills for Zoey, an old bow tie of mine for Cooper.


----------



## dustywoman (Apr 20, 2007)

I love them!!! Are they very close in breeding to the English Bulldogs???

I don't know much about them, but according to my daughter, the English bulldog puppies have such large heads that they have to be delivered by C-Section. Hence, the high price for puppies. 

Definitely Cuties!!! :drool:


----------



## ohio-guy (Apr 26, 2007)

Most Frenchies are the same, in that they are usually delivered by c-section to reduce the risk of puppies getting stuck in the birth canal and dying. 

We have had these for almost 4 yrs now, but a couple years ago Martha Stewart got one, and thier prices really went up. Ours are just pets though...both are fixed.

As far as being close to English Bulldogs, they probably are way back as the breed was supposedly developed when English laborers took their small Bulldogs to Europe/France, and bred them with local small dogs. 

They also have similar base stock heritage to Boston terriers I am told, but have been selected for different traits over the last century.


----------

